# Identify Three Wheeler ?  Monark?



## Occupybikeseat (Sep 10, 2013)

I've got a pic of a Three Wheeler here and would like to identify it.  I recognize the chainring and chainguard from a Monark Thunderbird I had.  Can anyone help identify this three wheeler?  Apologies for the pic quality, it's all I was provided with. Thanks in advance for any assistance.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Sep 14, 2013)

Welcome to the forum! The chainguard and ring are definitely huffy from the 60s. Huffy bought Monark in late 1957, later models, going into the car name era, were basically just Huffys with a different badge. I know Sears sold these, could be the imprint of a Sears "Space dot" badge.


----------

